# Is it necessary to take flight itinerary, hotel confirmation documents for Schengen Visa?



## emmakateny (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi help me in this,

I have planning to apply Schengen visa and I have collected all the documents along with Flight Itinerary, Hotel Confirmation from www.schengenvisaitinerary.com but my question is it necessary take those documents some people saying not necessary. Please give me some clarification about this.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What country do you plan to get your Schengen visa from? (There is no "general" Schengen visa - you are supposed to apply through the country where you will first enter Europe/Schengen.) That country's consulate or visa agency should be able to tell you what documents you will need.


----------

